# Burton Reflex Channel Disc mounting question



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Post a pic of the disc and binding chassis


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i believe burtons disc go by 3 degree incraments. so if u start at zero and count 6 clicks, then you should be at 18. for the back, count 3 clicks and it will put u at -9.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

ETM said:


> Post a pic of the disc and binding chassis


Here's a couple of pics. 
How do I know were the starting point 0 degree is? There is a couple of arrow markers on the binding and the disc, I tried to align them to use as the starting point 0 degree but it does appear to be 0 degree as its slightly angled.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I have 2 different bindings and discs, I just set up the same as yours with no numbers , just arrows like you have and worked it out.
See how you have the arrow on the first tooth of the disc, rotate it once more so the arrow is on the second tooth. That is your zero, scratch a mark on the chassis adjacent to the arrow on the disc for reference.
Now every tooth is 3 degrees so you can work it out from there


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

FWIW you have 2012 discs with 2013+ chassis. Why they change this shit up from year to year I will never understand


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

ETM said:


> FWIW you have 2012 discs with 2013+ chassis. Why they change this shit up from year to year I will never understand


ETM - thanks for the info. That was very helpful. I brought the bindings used from ebay. They might have given me a set of older disc that does not have the markers. I see if I can call burton rider service to send me a set of the newer discs with the markers.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

you can use protractor))) just print it.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You can call burton riders services and tell them that you need the reflex discs for the ICS and they will mail you a new one in the mail for free.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

In the meantime perhaps you can take a guess with this. I do believe that each tab is 3 degrees.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> In the meantime perhaps you can take a guess with this. I do believe that each tab is 3 degrees.


Cool. What's the part number for this disc. I called and spoke with the Burton rep today. He to old me all the reflex channel and 4c4 disc that he had in stock does not have the markers. I think he doesn't know what he"s talking about. There clearly are markers on disc shown in uour photo.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> you can use protractor))) just print it.


No no no. Just use one of the several iOS apps. Or android, but there are too many cheap phones with horrid hardware. I have the crooked shelves using a level app to show that.


----------

